# Software > Linux >  PcLinuxOs Spirit

## Spirit_Hellas

Η νέα υπηρεσία αφορά το νέο Distro PcLinux 2007 που αν και νέο ανταγωνίζεται αντάξια πολλά γνωστά Distro.
Πλέον στον κόμβο μου υπάρχει υπηρεσί Repository για την συγκεκριμένη έκδοση που ενημερώνεται καθημερινά, έτσι όση μπείτε στον πειρασμό να περάσετε αυτό το distro να μπορέσετε να έχετε άμεσα και γρήγορα τις αναβάθμισης του χωρίς να περιμένετε ώρες μέσω ADSL η Proxi.
Η διαδικασία είναι πολύ απλή. αφού εγκαταστήσετε το live cd PcLinuxOs στο pc σας πηγαίνετε στο Package Manager στη συνεχεια βάζετε το κωδικό root εφόσον σας ζητηθεί, στην συνεχεια θα σας άνοιξη ένα παράθυρο που λέγεται Synaptic και θα πάτε στο menu Settings-->Repository και θα βγάλετε το tik (v) από τον πρώτο server και στην συνεχεια θα πατήσετε new, και με τα πλαϊνά βελάκια θα τον ανεβάσετε πρώτο στην λίστα σας
και τα στοιχεια που συμπληρώνεται είναι τα εξής.

Spirit


```
         rpm             (no vendor)
URL: ftp://repository.pclinuxos.awmn
Distribution: PcLinuxOs
Sections(s): main extra nonfree kde sam
```

Spirit Δοκιμαστικά πακέτα μονο για έμπειρους


```
         rpm             (no vendor)
URL: ftp://repository.pclinuxos.awmn
Distribution: PcLinuxOs
Sections(s): main extra nonfree kde sam testing sam.testing
```

dgi 

```
URL: ftp://awmn:[email protected]
Distribution: Repository-PCLinuxOS
Sections(s): main extra nonfree kde sam
```

----------


## ririco

Molis to dokimasa kai leitourgei apsoga!  ::  
(sorry gia ta greeklish alla molis evala tin dianomi...)

----------


## Acinonyx

Thanks για την υπηρεσία!  ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

έχω εκπλαγεί με τις δυνατότητες του συγκεκριμένου distro, παίζει άψογα και πεζούς σχεδόν τα πάντα. το μονο που μας μένει τώρα είναι να βρούμε πως παίζουν τα ελληνικά στους υπότιτλους. και είμαστε κομπλέ. επίσης υποστηρίζει πλήρως την δυνατότητα να πειραματιστής με kernel και παίζει με την πρώτη.
κάθε βραδυ μαζευόμαστε στο TS dimitris.awmn και πειραματιζόμαστε.
είδατε ποσο εύκολα ενεργοποιείται το beryl?
άντε και εχθές σήκωσα και 3 BB για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες  ::

----------


## ririco

Απλα φανταστικο το beril, εχεις ''aero'' χωρις καν η καρτα σου να υποστηριζει directx10 η δικια μου συγκεκριμενα ειναι η nvidia 5500 με 128mb.
παραδειγμα : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uplw5tlB1ag
Tα PclinuxOs ειναι στον deskop σαν 2ο λειτουργικο αλλα πιο πολυ με αυτα δουλευω τις τελευταιες μερες.
Λες να βρηκαμε αντικαταστατη των windows?  ::  

Για το προβλημα με τους ελληνικους υποτιτλους διορθωνεται ευκολα, 
θα μπω το απογευματακι TS mitsus  ::  να τα πουμε  :: .

----------


## commando

μεσα σε ενα μηνα απο το πουθενα ξεπερασε την δημοτικοτητα του UBUNTU για να δουμε τι φρουτο ειναι και αυτο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Μπορω να επιβεβαιωσω οτι ειναι αψογο καθως για πρωτη φορα ειδα εστω και μονο απο το composite video απο το Τv tuner της Terratec το οποιο μονο θαυμα μπορω να πω οτι ειναι με τον 76ΧΧ driver επαιξε υστερα και το beryl στο φορητο με μια gf420go.Οντως ειναι η επανασταση των λινουξ και ηδη γινεται χαμος στο distrowatch που εχει περασει πρωτη θεση.

----------


## Montechristos

Ωραιος !!!!

----------


## vabiris

πολυ καλο σευχαριστουμε!!!!

----------


## pilgrim

Το δοκιμασα και εγω στο laptop μου και παιζει.
Ειναι ενα φορητο με 512 μνημη και αν θυμαμαι καλα 128 on board καρτα γραφικων.Αν σε μερικα σημεια το beryl δυσκολευεται λιγο κατα τα αλλα παιζει απροβληματιστα.Το depo απλα ειναι αψογο.....Εβαλα αρκετα προγραμματακια μεσα σε πολυ λιγο χρονο....

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

Έχουν γίνει σημαντικές αλλαγές στο repository του pclinuxos παρακαλώ ενημερωθείτε από το πρώτο post στο τι πρέπει να αλλάξετε για να παίζει σωστά

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άλλο ένα Repository μέσα στο awmn μας για το PCLinuxOS  :: 




```
   rpm     (no vendor) 
URL: ftp://awmn:[email protected]
Distribution: Repository-PCLinuxOS
Sections(s): main extra nonfree kde sam
```

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

σήμερα έγιναν σημαντικές αναβαθμίσης στα αρχεία του pclinuxos. πχ. στους Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους στο vlc. 
Για την καλύτερη λειτουργία του distro προβείτε στη αναβάθμισή του.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

καταλάθος είχα προστέσει δυο φακέλους που περιείχαν τα test (beta) προγράμματα. ενημερωθείτε από το πρώτο post για τις αλλαγές. η πρώτη είναι τα κλασικά update και η δεύτερη επιλογή είναι για τους πιο ψαγμένους χρηστες, ενδέχεται όση κάνατε update από τα test να αντιμετωπίσατε σοβαρά προβλήματα στο "distro", συγγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία  ::

----------


## c_access

Αντιμετωπιζω ενα μικρο προβληματακι.

Να διευκρινησω οτι ειμαι ασχετος.
Λοιπον, εχω προσθεσει το repositorie οπως αναφερεται πιο πανω.
Προσπαθω να περασω το valknut. Κανω search και μετα aply. Μου λεει οτι τηα χρειαστει να περασει κα το dclib, του δινω οκ και μετα μοθ πεταει το εξης μυνημα

"E: I wasn't able to locate file for the libdc0 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."

Τι φταιει?

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

για αρχή έλεγξε αν έχεις περάσει το Repository όπως είναι στο πρώτο post


```
         rpm             (no vendor)
URL: ftp://repository.pclinuxos.awmn
Distribution: PcLinuxOs
Sections(s): main extra nonfree kde sam
```

και το βραδυ που θα πάω σπίτι θα κοιτάξω.

----------


## CyberAngel

> .....είδατε ποσο εύκολα ενεργοποιείται το beryl?


Άσχετο με το PCLinux  :: 

Για το ubuntu gutsy αποφασίστηκε επίσημα πως θα έχει default window manager το compiz αν υποστηρίζεται απο την κάρτα γραφικών του συστήματος  ::

----------


## slapper

το πέρασα και εγώ στο vmware στο macbook μου..
φαίνεται πολύ όμορφο αν και ακόμα δεν το έχω ψαξει πολύ  ::  
Ενοείται πως ήδη χρησιμοποιούνται τα rep του awmn!!

----------


## c_access

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33290&sid=42
please βοηθεια!!!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33290&sid=42
> please βοηθεια!!!


αφού λύθηκε το πρόβλημα σου. πως σου φάνηκε το "distro"?

----------


## socrates

Τι λέτε να γίνει ένα workshop για το παρόν distro?
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33263

----------


## commando

υπαρχει καποια επιλογη για global proxy settings με LDAP authentication?Πρεπει να βαλω LMAPS?Απο εδω που ειμαι δεν μπορω να μπω παρα μονο με firefox λογω proxy και ψαχνω τροπους να το παρακαμψω....

----------


## c_access

> αφού λύθηκε το πρόβλημα σου. πως σου φάνηκε το "distro"?


Πολυ καλο, σεταρα την καρτα tv που εχω και η οποια ειναι μια αρχαια καρτα. Την βρηκε αμεσως και μπορω να πω πως η εικονα που μου βγαζει ειναι καλυτερη απο οτι ειχα πριν με toyw drivers στα windows. Γενικα πολυ καλο ευκολο και βολικο.

----------


## c_access

Θα σας κουρασω λιγακι αλλα ειμαι ασχετος. Εχω στησει ενα bridge αναμεσα στις 2 καρτες δικτυου που εχει πανω το pc. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι καθε φορα που κανω restart ή κλεινω το pc πρεπει απο την αρχη να ξαναστησω το bridge. Γιατι γινεται αυτο και δεν κραταει τις ρυθμισεις?

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Τι λέτε να γίνει ένα workshop για το παρόν distro?
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33263


πολύ καλή ιδέα.  ::  μέσα

----------


## ggeorgan

Μέσα κι από μένα. Το εγκατέστησα σε Multiboot, αλλά δεν κατανοώ γιατί είναι τόσο δημοφιλές. Ίσως με φωτίσουν οι διδάχοι στο σωματείο.

----------


## c_access

> Θα σας κουρασω λιγακι αλλα ειμαι ασχετος. Εχω στησει ενα bridge αναμεσα στις 2 καρτες δικτυου που εχει πανω το pc. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι καθε φορα που κανω restart ή κλεινω το pc πρεπει απο την αρχη να ξαναστησω το bridge. Γιατι γινεται αυτο και δεν κραταει τις ρυθμισεις?


Κανεις ρε παιδια να ξερει τι φταιει?

----------


## CyberAngel

[quote=c_access]


> Θα σας κουρασω λιγακι αλλα ειμαι ασχετος. Εχω στησει ενα bridge αναμεσα στις 2 καρτες δικτυου που εχει πανω το pc. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι καθε φορα που κανω restart ή κλεινω το pc πρεπει απο την αρχη να ξαναστησω το bridge. Γιατι γινεται αυτο και δεν κραταει τις ρυθμισεις?


Κανεις ρε παιδια να ξερει τι φταιει?[/quote:9f962]

Τα settings δεν αποθηκεύονται αυτόματα σε όλες τις εντολές....
πρέπει να τα περάσεις σε κάποια conf αρχεία.
π.χ. αν αλλάξεις IP με το ifconfig μόλις κάνεις reboot θα έχει την παλιά IP  :: 

Φτιάξε ένα script να σου σηκώνει το bridge στο startup  :: 
Και εγώ αυτό είχα κάνει κάποτε που χρειαζόμουνα να bridgάρω δύο κάρτες.

----------


## CyberAngel

Όπως βλέπω ξαναείχα απαντήσει σε ίδια ακριβώς ερώτηση σου σε άλλο thread....

δες εδώ.
Σου είχα δώσει και ένα script που χρησιμοποιούσα εγώ....

----------


## CyberAngel

Πάρε και άλλη μια λύση  :: 

Το δεύτερο αποτέλεσμα σε αυτό το search θα σου δώσει αυτό το link...

Είναι ένα πολύ μικρό και ωραίο how to το οποίο περιέχει και ένα section "Make it happen again!", με ένα script που κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που θες  ::

----------


## c_access

> Όπως βλέπω ξαναείχα απαντήσει σε ίδια ακριβώς ερώτηση σου σε άλλο thread....
> 
> δες εδώ.
> Σου είχα δώσει και ένα script που χρησιμοποιούσα εγώ....


Οντως, το ειχα ξεχασει, thankx εφτιαξα το αρχειο, εβαλα τις παραμετρους και το ετρεξα, ολα καλα.

Που να το αποθηκευσω ομως και πως θα το κανω να τρεχει καθε φορα που ανοιγει το pc?

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CyberAngel
> 
> Όπως βλέπω ξαναείχα απαντήσει σε ίδια ακριβώς ερώτηση σου σε άλλο thread....
> 
> δες εδώ.
> Σου είχα δώσει και ένα script που χρησιμοποιούσα εγώ....
> 
> 
> Οντως, το ειχα ξεχασει, thankx εφτιαξα το αρχειο, εβαλα τις παραμετρους και το ετρεξα, ολα καλα.
> ...


1) Βάλτο στο /etc/init.d/
2) Κάντο executable: "chmod +x /etc/init.d/<onoma script>"
3) Τρέξε την εντολή "update-rc.d /etc/init.d/<onoma script> defaults"
4) Κάνε restart και δες αν σηκώθηκε  ::

----------


## c_access

> 1) Βάλτο στο /etc/init.d/
> 2) Κάντο executable: "chmod +x /etc/init.d/<onoma script>"
> *3) Τρέξε την εντολή "update-rc.d /etc/init.d/<onoma script> defaults"*
> 4) Κάνε restart και δες αν σηκώθηκε



no such file or directorie

το εγραψα ακριβως οπως μου το γραφεις εδω.

----------


## CyberAngel

Δεν είναι debian based το PCLinuxOS;

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Δεν είναι debian based το PCLinuxOS;


Μάλλον όχι... Εδώ λέει ότι είναι βασισμένο στο Mandriva.

----------


## CyberAngel

OK όπως βλέπω πρέπει κάπου να υπάρχει ένα αρχείο rc.local ακόμα και στο Mandriva... (προφανώς και στο PCLinux αφού είναι βασισμένο σε αυτό)

άνοιξε αυτό το αρχείο και γράψε απλά το path του script κάτω κάτω αλλά πριν απο την γραμμή "exit 0" αν υπάρχει.
Αν δεν υπάρχει "exit 0" απλά πρόσθεσε στο τέλος:

/etc/init.d/<onoma script>

Κάνε reboot και πες μου πάλι τα νέα.

Υ.Γ. Το rc.local πολύ πιθανόν να είναι μέσα στο /etc/init.d/rc.local

----------


## c_access

Thankx!

Δουλεψε!  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Thankx!
> 
> Δουλεψε!


  ::

----------


## K_raflas

ρε μαστορια...εχω ενα θεμα και εγω....
εχω στο λαπτοπ win,ubuntu ,και θελω να βαλω triple boot to pclinux. to θεμα ειναι πως οτι και να πειραματιστικα με παρτισιονς ι διαφορες αλλεσ αλχιμιες, δισκο δεν μου βλεπει στο ινστολ του λαιβ σιντι.
καμια ιδεα?  ::   ::

----------


## commando

που σε αλανη πυγεναι στω γουγλ κε δαισ τη λαιυ γυα τω αρχυω /boot/grub/menu.lst.καλι τειχι.

----------


## K_raflas

> που σε αλανη πυγεναι στω γουγλ κε δαισ τη λαιυ γυα τω αρχυω /boot/grub/menu.lst.καλι τειχι.



καο πακα!  ::  thanks

----------


## tolisven

Παιδια μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος με του ελληνικους υποτιτλους.
Εδω που βρισκομαι δεν μπορω να μπω στο server του awmn εχω μονο ιντερνετ.
Στο ιντερνετ σε ποιο repository server να μπω κ τι πακετο να κατεβασω για να δειχνει ελληνικα?
Εχω δοκιμασει να αλλαξω το encoding για τους subtitles στο iso 8859 -7 αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα.

Αν μπορει καποιος ας στειλει τι πρεπει να κανω. 

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## CyberAngel

κάνε edit το ~/.mplayer/config και πρόσθεσε τις παρακάτω γραμμές:



```
subfont-autoscale=1
subfont-text-scale=5
subcp=ISO-8859-1
```

Δοκίμασε να ανοίξεις ταινία Ελληνικούς subtitles με το mplayer τώρα και report back!  ::

----------


## tolisven

Σορρυ που δεν απαντησα φιλε μου αλλα δεν προλαβα να κανω αυτα που ειπες , εκανα μια μαλακια στο Laptop κ αναγκαστηκα να κανω format.Τωρα προς το παρον εχω μονο xp αλλα φυσικα θα ξαναβαλω κ pclinuxos κ θα επανερθω στο προβλημα των υποτιτλων.
Ευχαριστω!

----------

